

André Cassagnes, Etch-a-sketch inventor, has died - anigbrowl
http://www.economist.com/news/obituary/21571846-andr%C3%A9-cassagnes-inventor-died-january-16th-aged-86-andr%C3%A9-cassagnes

======
Rexxar
For French readers: 'Etch-a-Sketch' == 'Télécran'
(<http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cran_magique>)

